# infected sore on kit



## abamadacort (Feb 13, 2013)

I have week old kits and one of them has a sore on its side from its mother digging in the nest box. I thought it would heal after a scab formed but I was wrong. What can I put on it so that the kit doesn't die from the infection?


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 13, 2013)

Clean with Betadine and then put Neosporin on it 3xd for about a week.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Feb 14, 2013)

Another thing you can do is to spray it twice a day with Vetericyn. It comes in spray and gel forms. It is a little on the expensive side but it works like a miracle and can be used on so many different animals for so many different things, it is definatly a good investment. Good luck with the little one!


----------

